# Travelling with Clexane



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Can anybody tell or know if when travelling on a plane it is ok to put your clexane injections in your hold baggage or if you should take them in your hand luggage.

I am not sure what to do and if I take them in my hand luggage I would be stopped as I do not have a note really that says what they are used for.  I have a new prescription with my clinic who are looking after me in the UK with clexane on that is all.

Any help would be appreciated as I do not know if there is a temperature min and max that you should store the Clexane at please.

Thanks

superted x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Superted,

You are usually advised to carry your medicines in your hand luggage. Hold temperatures are usually pretty cold and not suitable for placing medicines in. Not sure if all airlines require a medical note about medicines best to check with whoever you are flying with. All you need is a note saying you are on mediciation doesn't need to say why you are on it.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

